# If you could change yourself so you were another type...



## the401 (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm happy with INFP with Fi being the dominate trait, we can enjoy feelings to their fullest and are very "human"

although an NT i'd prob make more money...... but then if i was NT money really wouldn't matter since they are "modest" people who don't need much to be happy


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

I'd want to be ESTP for a day, just to understand my brother better.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Intj


----------



## brightwater (Jan 30, 2015)

Can I be an INFP please? You know....quite like myself with the awesome Ne but without all of the exhausting need to connect with everyone in the universe!!!


----------



## mikko54 (Mar 9, 2015)

I wish I can be ENTP or INTP,
Because I'm too emotional sometime lol

I'm full-time ENFP
But proud to be me anyway.


----------



## Realeros (Mar 5, 2015)

INTP as having the mind of the logician while yet employing it to understand than define the world sounds beautiful to me. Of course, my statement is but a rough and general understanding of the type, but it's how I understand it. When I think of the INTP, I think of Einstein.


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

INTJ, for sure. But of course, I can just change what I feel is important.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

I like being an ENFJ. But I would like to sharpen my strengths and maximise the impact I make with my life in this world.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

xNTJ.

Though I love my INF.....Pness

Pness!

:laughing:


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Well I ooze both Ni and Ne. So I'd say if I could change my type it would be *ENTP*.


----------



## TuesdaysChild (Jan 11, 2014)

I originally said ENTP, but I think I will retract to any extraverted type in general. Extraverts expend their energy around others and tend to veg out during alone time. For introverts, alone time can be the most dangerous territory because then the mind comes alive.... without distraction or emergency personnel in the immediate vicinity.


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 8, 2014)

Probably ENFP. I like the functions I currently use but being an extrovert and Ne-dominant would probably be more useful for jobs and socializing.


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku (Jan 2, 2015)

ISFP, I love Fi (although sometimes I hate it) and ISFPs seem to be more active and decisive in satisfying their Fi needs than INFPs.


----------



## SofiT (Jan 13, 2015)

Yah I'd say ENFP too, same wide-eyed whimsical approach to the world I _can_ have but without all those damn feels and insecurities in the way! I like to think of it as a triumph of curiousity over self-involvement with _everythingg_ I deal with, nice and light :kitteh:


----------



## RangerJoe (Nov 26, 2014)

ISFP. Socially engaged and competent in reality while still retaining that deep well of feeling. Or maybe ISTP because Ti is a function well-worth hanging on to.


----------



## TmDevice (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm 200% ok with being an ENFP but if I HAD to change...

ESTJ
I don't know why. I just like how it sounds
East-jay
Yay!


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

If I had to change, I would choose ENTP but other than that I'm okay with who I am.


----------



## Dreaming of Dragons (Jul 8, 2014)

ENTP for sure

ENFP, INTP, and INTJ are all canditates too, though


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

I find all of the types surely fascinating! ENFJ since I've always found them charismatic. ISTPs' are great as well. I'm not sure if I could ever be one but I find that they're extremely fascinating. But overall, I'd love to be an ENFJ.


----------



## Teal (Oct 7, 2014)

if i could change id probably change to Infj from Enfj just because i feel like introverts are usually smarter, and better at alot of things than extroverts (or atleast myself)


----------



## BilgePump (Mar 7, 2015)

ENFJ - I find they outwardly display many characteristics I value!


----------



## butterflyxcollector (Mar 23, 2015)

ESFP probably, I know a couple of them and they just get along with everyone and make people feel comfortable and laugh. I don't have any of those qualities haha


----------



## allanzo (Feb 6, 2014)

INFJ or INTJ - I think the Ni use is interesting and I would like to play with it c: )


----------



## MessWithTheBest (Mar 20, 2015)

I would like to be an even more developed ISTJ.


----------



## December Flower (Mar 10, 2015)

I'd probably like to be an INTJ - smart, mysterious and artsy.


----------



## Hiraeth (Jan 2, 2015)

I like being an INFJ and I wouldn't change it, but I think it would be really interesting to experience being an INTP or an INTJ.


----------



## SpectrumOfThought (Mar 29, 2013)

Nobody wants to be us, save for some INFJs. Hmm.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

I'd choose to strengthen my own type, but probably INFJ/INTJ if I go by functions. 
But if I was basing it just off the users I see around here, probably INFP or even ISFP 8o They just kick ass, idk.


----------



## welcomeparade (Mar 24, 2015)

I'd probably want to be an NT of sorts, maybe an INTJ or even an ENTP.


----------



## xForgottenOne (Mar 7, 2015)

I'd like to me more of an extrovert, so maybe ENFx.


----------



## Jada24 (Mar 30, 2015)

I would want to be INFJ or ISTJ.


----------



## Rala (Apr 1, 2015)

This thread actually made me realize I wouldn't want to be anything else than INFP. Strange. Though in another life.. but that wouldn't be a choice made from the perspective I have right now as an INFP, so it doesn't even matter. :dry:


----------



## tenacilynn (Jan 15, 2015)

I love being an ENFP, actually. Though I sometimes wish I was a little bit better at being logical and thinking in a more straightforward way instead of thinking so abstractly. I live with two ISTJs who are often frustrated by my lack of step by step processes when it comes to thinking and problem solving.


----------



## LarryL (Apr 2, 2015)

I would want to be ENTP.
They just badass


----------



## Dakris (Jun 14, 2012)

ENFP. They're just so charming. I should be satisfied with being an INFP, but I'm so tired of being lonely and socially awkward.


----------



## animalfromthesea (Nov 19, 2014)

I would never be anything else than an ISFP ! But i'll admit that i sometimes wish that i could have the people skills of an ENFJ or the efficency of an ESTJ but at the end of the day i love myself (well, most of myself)


----------



## Sargon (Jan 29, 2014)

INTP, probably. But maybe an ENTJ or ENTP.


----------



## HoldenCawffled (Feb 25, 2015)

ENTJ, hands down.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

BilgePump said:


> ENFJ - I find they outwardly display many characteristics I value!


I think ENFJs are good at displaying what we have inside. That is why the chemistry is real ) doesn't last though

I am happy being an INFP, theoretically speaking I am attracted to the INFP type and wouldn't like to be any other type but I could really use some Te >.< and yes perhaps some ENFJ skills, although I do pull of some with FiNe, to make it natural


----------



## kiriosa (May 12, 2014)

I'd like to stay INFP. That's just who I am, why would I like to change that?


----------

